

The 4 Ways People Rationalize Eating Meat - tomwalker
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2015/06/4-ways-people-rationalize-eating-meat.html?mid=twitter_nymag

======
duncan_bayne
I've hunted myself - a little. Shot, skinned, butchered, cooked and eaten
small game. Mmmmmmmm, rabbit pie.

I have never understood people who eat meat, but can't stomach the idea of
killing and preparing it themselves.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Take it in context, its not so weird.

I don't like to wash my own dishes - gross. Does that mean I should stop
eating entirely?

I won't build my own car either - greasy, hot and dangerous. I don't weave
cloth to make my own clothes. I don't cut my own hair. I don't do my own
plumbing.

All of these are unpalatable for one reason or another. I guess I'll walk
naked, hairy and hungry and dump on the ground.

~~~
duncan_bayne
"Does that mean I should stop eating entirely?"

No, but to continue that simile, you should probably stop bitching about
people who choose to wash their own dishes.

------
JakDrako
Industrial agriculture also implies an animal death toll, even if only
indirectly: [http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/ordering-
vegeta...](http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/ordering-vegetarian-
meal-there-s-more-animal-blood-your-hands)

